# Speedometer is off by 5 mph



## pksjay (Oct 27, 2002)

After thinking i was doing 80 and still getting passed at a high rate of speed, I paced our sentra with our xterra and found the speedo reads 5 mph faster tahn it is moving. How can i remedy this problem? Has stock tires and rims..


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

your speedo is either calibrated wrong or its set like that by nissan.

i know with the ford focus its speedo is 5mph off as confirmed by the digital readout vs the analog , this was ford's safety measure


----------



## pksjay (Oct 27, 2002)

OmegaManEX said:


> your speedo is either calibrated wrong or its set like that by nissan.
> 
> i know with the ford focus its speedo is 5mph off as confirmed by the digital readout vs the analog , this was ford's safety measure


Thats odd.
Can it be fixed?


----------



## PUL54R (Aug 22, 2004)

I know that in Australia they only accurately calibrate the speedo to approx 100kph or 60mph after that its anyones guess at what speed your doing. Also if you have gotten bigger wheels/tyre combination that can effect your speedo reading


----------



## pksjay (Oct 27, 2002)

no the wheels are stock. And i tracked it back to the xterra does 25 sentra read 30 so im boggled.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

pksjay said:


> After thinking i was doing 80 and still getting passed at a high rate of speed, I paced our sentra with our xterra and found the speedo reads 5 mph faster tahn it is moving. How can i remedy this problem? Has stock tires and rims..


so how would you know which one was wrong?? hmmmmm lol


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

does it really matter, if its only off by 5 and its reading higher, thats good, less likely to get pulled over.. i know mine is off by like 5 mph.. besides, its expensive to get them recalibrated


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

either one of you guys change your tire size?


----------



## iceman (Mar 31, 2004)

pksjay said he has stock tires and rims


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

someone goof up the speedo cable?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

Tire Calculator check that out. helped me alot in considering tire sizes and possible speedo readings.


----------



## pksjay (Oct 27, 2002)

Not really sure what is wrong, the dealership i take the X to said there have been problems in the past with the guage clusters but mainly them going all the way dead. This is just off. 
The only tires that are on the car ever are stockers so i dont think it is that. Oh well makes the sentra feel fast even if its not..LOL


----------



## pksjay (Oct 27, 2002)

azkicker0027 said:


> Tire Calculator check that out. helped me alot in considering tire sizes and possible speedo readings.


Thats a funny site if you put in the same exact sizes it still says you will be traveling slower. Weird.. It says going from 175 70 13 to 175 70 13 i will be off by 1.8 mph.


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

My car did the same thing as yours, but when I got new rims, (they are 16", but with low profile tires, as to maintain the overall diameter), the spedometer started working right. I got pulled over since then though....


----------

